# Alice Cooper Trashes Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Took in the Alice Cooper show last night in Hamilton. I have to say that it was a GREAT show. I have seen AC a few times before, most recently the last stop a few years back in Toronto and this show blew it away hands down. The new album is pretty good and the stage show has been kicked up about 5 notches since the last time around. Top notch band and the theatrics are back.

If you have a chance to catch any of the remaining Canadian dates I highly recommend checking it out. Econoline Crush are opening for all dates in Canada and put on a very good set as well. Worth showing up on time for.

10.08.08 Oshawa ON CA General Motors Centre 
10.10.08 London ON CA Centennial Hall 
10.11.08 Ottawa ON CA Civic Centre
10.14.08 Kitchener ON CA Centre 
10.15.08 Montreal QC CA St. Denis Theatre 
10.17.08 Halifax NS CA Metro Centre 
10.18.08 Saint John NB CA Harbour Station 
10.19.08 Moncton NB CA Moncton Coliseum/Arena Available 
10.21.08 Saint John's NF CA Mile One Stadium


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

***SIGH*** I remember when he played the Garden City Arena


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Went to the show here in Calgary and it was awesome. The show was very tight and the band and sound were great. To me Alice is like musical theater and it is so much better to see the show in smaller venues. See this show if you can!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We were about 4th row and I had Marnie's boy with me. She had to pull out at the last minute to mind the store. It was the boy's first real rock show and it blew his skull wide open. As a bonus I broke a guys thumb getting AC's cain that he threw into the crowd during the opening song. Handed it to the youngster and he was in heaven.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've seen Alice twice,... a loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time ago. At the Strawberry Fields Rock Festival at Mosport and at, of all places, the football stadium at UWO. More people ended up at the freakout tent at Mosport during Cooper's set than during any other act. At UWO he was drinking Hiedelberg on stage, but I think he spat most of it out on the crowd. Two really good shows.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear he's changed his stage outfit:


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be attending the Moncton show!!:rockon2:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seen Alice in concert several times. Always puts on a great show and never lets down the fans. He's still got it for an old guy.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw him here in Grande Prairie AB, really happy with the show! Kerri Kelly is a MONSTER on guitar! Very animated. Check out the solo on vengence is mine and the ballad of Dwight Fry -killer stuff.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw Alice sitting at the outdoor patio of the Montana restaurant on John street (in Toronto) the other night. That area is frequented by twenty somthings, so nobody seemed to have a clue who he was :smile:


----------

